# childcare in Mexico City?



## Lizardiggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi - I"ll be moving to Mexico City in Jan 2009 with my 3 year old son. we will be in the Condesa area, I think, as we stayed there once before for a few weeks and just loved it, very family friendly and down to earth.

I"m wondering if anyone can share advice on finding live-in help? as a single, working parent, I'd like to have someone who can live with us and help with childcare, cooking, cleaning - un poco de todo. I"m not quite sure how to go about looking except to simply ask everyone I can think of - so here goes!

We both speak spanish, so language is not an issue, and we are a pretty laid-back household, but I would like references or a connection to someone reliable, just to ally any security concerns.

any idea are very welcome! thanks, Liz


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your new neighbors will probably be your best source for references.


----------

